# Cheap ferts



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I am on Vancouver island in the cowichan valley. I am looking for dry ferts for my tank for ei dosing. I haven't been able to find a source locally and online shipping just seems ridiculous. Anyone have any suggestions for getting what I need in my area for a reasonable price?


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Contact mykiss from canadian aquatics on the forum. He stocks most ferts you would need for EI dosing!


----------

